# Strange smell from vagina (sorry tmi), really scared now



## Sammy123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi

I am 5 weeks pregnant and this afternoon I noticed a strong smell from my vagina, The only way I can describe it is it smells exactly the same as my period (sorry tmi   )

I am really worried it could be the worst   

Have you any ideas?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure, it's difficult to say without seeing you, but I think it's unlikely that it means anything bad is about to happen. If it continues, see your gp and they may take a swab,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Sammy123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you, I feel like every little thing is something bad, I need to calm down lol


----------

